# xpres gemtech rhinestone system.....



## renwick (May 16, 2006)

hi im looking to purchase the gem tech rhinestone system in the near future,so im doing some research into the profits involved.Does anyone have the system and are they makin a decent profit?what markets apart from t shirts are open?.Basically is it worth the investment.


----------

